

Story Counting - vog
http://martinfowler.com/bliki/StoryCounting.html

======
vog
I think there's a tiny error in the article:

 _With story counting, you use velocity in much the same way as usual, the
only difference is that velocity is just a sum of stories rather than a sum of
story points._

I think it should be "count of stories" instead of "sum of stories", because
you can't add stories as they aren't numbers.

